# طلب معلومات حول &#1578



## raymaeng (14 مايو 2006)

*طلب معلومات حول تركيب الخلايا الشمسية*

بست الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه المهندسين الكرام
سلام من الله عليكم 
وبعد ارجوا ان ترسلون لي بمعلومات كا فيه عن الطاقه الشمسيهمن حيث التركيب
حسث ان لدي طاقه شمسيه نوع امريكي
arco solar
ولا اعرف ماسبب بطء شحنها ارجوا المساعده


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم بامكاني مساعتدك 

أكيد أنك لم تشتري الخلايا قبل أن يكون لك تصميم متكامل للنظام لذلك ولكي أعرف بالضبط كيف يجب أن يكون توصيل وتركيب الخلايا لديك أود أن تعطيني فكرة عن استهلاك منزلك

وعن قدرة الخلايا التي حصلت عليها

وأستطيع أن أوفر عليك المجهود فلدي كاتلوج تركيب متكامل لكن المشكلة لا يمكن تحميله هنا

وأنا في الخدمة أنتظر ردك


----------



## raymaeng (14 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي الكريم بالنسبه للتركيب ماضن ان فيه شي من ناحيه الصح او الخطاء بس اريد منك توضح لي بالنسبه للوضعيه
ثانيا ان بيتي استهلاكه بسيط بالنسبه لقدره الخليه 
حيث ان الخليه قدرتها 
40w
205a
16v
بارك الله فيك وعدد الخلايا (10) خلايا
ولدي بطاريتين سعه (200امبير)


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 مايو 2006)

هل تقصد بالوضعية زاوية ميل الخلية أم التوصيلات ؟؟؟


----------



## raymaeng (14 مايو 2006)

اخي الكريم ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## raymaeng (14 مايو 2006)

لا زاويه الميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 مايو 2006)

ماشي زاوية الميل المشهورة والمتخدمة في الوضوع الطبيعي هي 15 درجة عن مستوى سطح قاعدة التركيب


----------



## raymaeng (14 مايو 2006)

اخي وين الرد بارك الله فيك


----------



## raymaeng (14 مايو 2006)

بس الا تجاه ولا رتفاع


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 مايو 2006)

روابط مفيدة في نفس الموضوع على الملتقى


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18246


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17683


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16941


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16531


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 مايو 2006)

الاتجاه يكون جنوب شرق والارتفاع المثالي 3 متر بشرط أن لا يكون حول الخلايا أي سطح أعلى


----------



## raymaeng (14 مايو 2006)

طيب انت الان عندك معلومات كا فيه عن قدرتها 
كم من الوقت تشحن البطاريه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 مايو 2006)

جنوب شرق = جنوب شرقي مع ميل أكبر لجهة الشرق


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 مايو 2006)

أخي هيك صار الملتقى شات

أنا مستعد لخدمتك لكن بما أن النظام سؤال وجواب بفضل المسنجر

أرسلت لك رسالة خاصة

بالخدمة دوما


----------



## raymaeng (14 مايو 2006)

وينك اخي المهندس الكريم


----------



## raymaeng (14 مايو 2006)

وينك اخي المهندس الكريم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 مايو 2006)

أنا معك أخونا raymaeng 

الظاهر أنو ما عندك مسنجر ولا إيه

على وجه العموم صبرك علي لبكرا وبنزلك موضوع كامل عن وضعية الخلايا الشمسية والزاوية والتركيب أيضا بالتفصيل

ولا يهمك أنا سعيد جدا أنك من المستخدمين لهذا النظام

بالتوفيق


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 مايو 2006)

نزلت الموضوع على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18555

أتمنى تلاقي المطلوب


----------



## كمال_حامد (31 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ ريميج يبدو ان الاخ الكردي مشغول قليلا دعني اقدم لك قليل من المساعدة . بخصوص بيانات نظامك وهي كالاتي حسب ماكتبتها انت 
40w
205a
16v
عدد الخلايا (10) خلايا
بطاريتين سعه (200امبير)

هنا مفقود فولت البطاريات في العادة نقول بطارية سعة 120 امبير 12 فولت ولكن في الغالب نفرض ان فولت بطاريتك 12 فولت اذا كان ذلك كذلك يجب ان يكون لديك منظم شحن 200 امبير .
لنفرض انك تريد توصيل البطاريات عل التوالي يعني تربط الموجب مع السالب في البطارية الثانية ويكون عندك التيار الكلي يساوي 200 امبير اما الجهد فيكون = جهد البطارية الاولي+ جهد البطارية الثانية = 12 + 12 = 24 فولت 
بالنسبة للخلايا عندك عدد 10 خلية 16 فولت 205 امبير لشحن البطارية نحتاج 24 فولت وعندنا 16 فولت لذلك نقوم بتوصيل الخلايا كلاتي :-
نوصل كل 2 خلية علي التولي يكون جهدهم 16+16 = 32 فولت يكون عندنا خمسة مجموعة خلايا يعني كل2 مع بعض علي التوالي ثم نرص هذه المجموعات ونوصلها علي التوازي يعني كل السالب نربطه مع بعض وكل الموجب نربطه مع بعض يطلع عندنا نظام كبير بجهد كلي 32 فولت وتيار كلي 205*5 =1025 امبير ننقل هذه الطاقة الي منظم الشحن ومنها الي البطاريات
تحـــــــذيــــــــــــــــــــر
1 - يجب ان تحترز من الصدمة الكهربية لان التيار علي و الجهد عالي
2 - يجب ان تكون اسلاك التوصيل سميكة حتي لا تحترق او يكون هناك حريق 
3 - يجب ان يكون لديك مبدل تيار من مباشر الي متردد يكون دخل المباشر 24 فولت من البطاريات والخرج حسب نظام الاجهزة المستخدمة وهو اما 220 فولت او 115 فولت تيار متردد
4 - يجب ان لاتزيد القدرة المسحوبة عن قدرة البطاريات بل اقل منها لان المبدل يستهلك ايضا جزء من الطاقة 
______________________________________
اما بخصوص زاوية الميلان فهي كما ذكرتم 15 درجة تقريبا وتحسب بدقة بواسطة معرفة خط طول المدينة اي زاوية الميلان = خط طول مكان تركيب النظام
هناك طريقة تركيب اخري وهي :-
نقوم بتوصيل البطاريات عل التوازي في هذه الحالة يكون الجهد الكلي هو جهد بطارية واحدة اي 12 فولت (علي فرض ان بطارياتك 12 فولت)
يكون التيار الكي للبطاريات = 200+200 =400 امبير 
نكون النظام الشمسي من ربط الـ10 لوح شمسي علي التوازي فيكون جهد النظام الشمسي هو جهد لوح واحد =16 فولت وتيار النظام الشمسي = 205*10 = 2050 
نوصل هذه الطاقة بمنظم شحن مناسب 
من منظم الشحن نوصل الي البطارية 
من منظم الشحن نوصل الي الاجهزة (من ارجل مختلفة) اذا عاوزين تيار مباشر 
او نوصل بمبدل تيار اذا عاوزين تيار متردد 
تحــــــــــــذير 
يجب مراعات الخطوات 1 و 2 اعلاه الصدمة الكهربية و الحريق 
مبدل التيار يجب ان يكون دخل التيار من البطارية 12 فولت
هذه بعجالة تكوين نظامك الشمسي للطاقة حسب المعدات العندك 
مـــلاحــــظة 
يجب ملاحظة ان النظام الشمسي يعتمد علي الاجهزة المستهلكة للطاقة (الاجهزة التريد تشغيلها )
يجب ان لايكون هانك ظل علي الالواح الشمسية طوال ساعات النهار 
يجب تعرية السلك جيدا و ربطه جيدا في الاماكن المخصصة لانه ان لم يربط جيدا فانه يؤدي الي فقودات ويسخن وربما يسبب حريق 
_______________________________
كتبتها علي عجالة وان هناك خطا او للاستشارة الاتصال XXXXXXXXXXXX
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال بالمشاركات....... التواصل عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة

المشرفة

معظمكم طلاب الاستشارة مجانا


----------



## akram kareem (30 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز مع احترامي للأخوه الأعضاء حسب المعلومات التي قدمتها قدرة الخليه الواحده 40 W وانت تملك 10 خلاايا يعني 400 W ومن اجل توليد طاقه كهربائيه 4 امبير 220 فولت فأنت بحاجه الى 1040 W بقليل وذلك لأن 4 امبير بحاجه الى 880 W والباقي من اجل ان يعوض شحن البطاريه اي انك بحاجه الى 16 خليه بنفس كفائة الخلايا التي عندك مع احترامي


----------



## ايسر ياسين (19 سبتمبر 2007)

يا اخواني بالنسبة للزاوية اعتقد ان الزاوية الامثل هي 45 و ان يكون الاتجاه الجنوب


----------



## منهل 1 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*abo alhl*

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## هشام دكالي (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------

